# Wisconsin raw milk



## Justplayinfarmer (Jun 15, 2017)

Just been wondering lately if that bill ever passed that can sell raw milk in Wisconsin? Or the rules for milk shares or cow shares? Thanks


----------



## Justplayinfarmer (Jun 15, 2017)

I have been looking all week and the only info I can find is about two years old and don't make sense to me but what do I know I'm not in an office with suite and tie ha


----------



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

I also live in Wisconsin I don't believe it passed.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

In Wisconsin, as of today, "*On-farm sale of raw milk is allowed.* "The sale or distribution of raw or unpasteurized milk is illegal. The law exempts the 'incidental sale' of raw milk directly to a consumer at the dairy farm where the milk is produced, for consumption by that consumer (or the consumer's family or nonpaying guests). But those sales are also illegal if done as a regular business, or if they involve advertising of any kind."
https://milk.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=005192


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like its okay to sell now n then, but not to have regular customers . yet a step in the right direction Is a good step . .we almost got a law to allow the sale of raw milk in Virginia if you had 3 or less dairy animals a couple years ago but they stuck it on a shelf again .


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

law has been that way for years. 
First line says it is illegal to sell raw milk in WI, then later if you read the whole set of rules you find the incidental clause.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

arnie said:


> sounds like its okay to sell now n then, but not to have regular customers . yet a step in the right direction Is a good step . .we almost got a law to allow the sale of raw milk in Virginia if you had 3 or less dairy animals a couple years ago but they stuck it on a shelf again .


That law was poorly crafted. A law that says that if you have cows you can sell 15 gallons of milk a day, but if you have goats you can only sell three is not likely to garner support of the largest set of raw milk marketers out there.


----------

